# Macbook won't read DVD+R/W?



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

had a macbook 2.0GHtz 1 GB RAM for about a month ago, pricy but worth it.

One thing that is bothering me thought.

I have some home movies burned to DVD+R/W that I wanted to edit in Imovie. I put the disc in the Superdrive and it won't even read it, the disc works fine in my DVD player.

I've heard that Mac's won't read DVD-R's because of piracy issues but is there a way around this, or is there a problem that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Checking the tech specs for the MacBook @ http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html it clearly looks like both +RW and -RW are supported.

Have you tried a different disc?

I don't know where you heard it, but the piracy claim sounds like more mac FUD.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Fabiogump said:


> I have some home movies burned to DVD+R/W that I wanted to edit in Imovie. I put the disc in the Superdrive and it won't even read it, the disc works fine in my DVD player.


The drives, in my experience, are quite picky, and will balk at many things that other players/drives will not think twice about. Make sure the disc has no scratches, and is free from any form of smudges, fingerprints, etc.



Fabiogump said:


> I've heard that Mac's won't read DVD-R's because of piracy issues but is there a way around this, or is there a problem that I'm not aware of?


This is untrue. For quite a long time the only discs that Mac could burn _were_ DVD-Rs. I've never had any problem reading them, and I've been using DVD drives for as long as they've been available on Mac OS machines.


----------



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

tried 3 other DVD+RW I had(recorded TV shows mainly), nada. not even a DVD icon on the desktop

put in my DVD of Easy Rider, fires right up


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Was the last session on the media closed?

Edit: What software did you burn these DVDs with?


----------



## Fabiogump (Jul 17, 2001)

last session closed? yes

have a DVD recorder, no software involved


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Fabiogump said:


> last session closed? yes
> 
> have a DVD recorder, no software involved


Hmmm, strange.
Are your media all the from the same vendor?

I would check the OS X logs and see if there is any clue in there.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Fabiogump said:


> had a macbook 2.0GHtz 1 GB RAM for about a month ago, pricy but worth it.


Hi there -

Am I understanding you correctly that this Macbook is brand new?

If so, I would totally take advantage of your warranty and call Apple's tech support. You have 90 days free phone support with your 1 year full warranty. 1-800-275-2273.

Just a suggestion. Good luck.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a DVD recorder also. You must 'finalize' the disc in order to play it in the Mac, or in other computers for that matter.


----------



## davidanders (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/officialfaq.html
.


----------

